

Forensic Examiner Found No Match of Cables on Manning’s Laptop to WikiLeaks’  - sathishmanohar
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/12/cables-match-laptop-manning/

======
pdenya
"Specialist Eric Baker, a military police officer, said that he and Manning
rarely talked. But he told the court that Manning “used the computer quite
often” and said that when he’d wake up in the middle of the night Manning
would be on the computer. He never saw what was on Manning’s screen, he told
the court."

This paragraph seems so out of place with the rest of the article. It sounds
like there was a much higher chance he saw/caught Manning looking at porn than
anything else.

~~~
ahi
I just read that as "His roommate also testified but was mostly useless."
Unless this is 1995 and parents should be concerned their child is a "hacker"
if they stay up late on the computer. If that's what the prosecution was
getting at then Manning is truly fucked. No way he's getting a fair shake from
a crowd like that.

<disclaimer> I think he did it and is an idiot for getting caught.
</disclaimer>

